# Venison bacon kits



## rico13gt (Mar 26, 2013)

I have roughly 25lbs of venison left and I want to make some bacon out of it. I want an all included kit for the first time I try to make it and I'm curious of what is all out there. I found that cabelas has a kit and then I found one at PS Seasonings and Spices. Has anyone tried either of these and what are your opinions?  If not have you tried others that I should look at?  I want a kit that has seasoning, cure and directions. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2013)

rico13gt said:


> I have roughly 25lbs of venison left and I want to make some bacon out of it. I want an all included kit for the first time I try to make it and I'm curious of what is all out there. I found that cabelas has a kit and then I found one at PS Seasonings and Spices. Has anyone tried either of these and what are your opinions? If not have you tried others that I should look at? I want a kit that has seasoning, cure and directions.
> Thanks for the help.


High Mountain has a pretty good Venison Bacon. I found it a little bland, and have since made my own "Bear Loaf", but most people love the High Mountain mix.

You should know that the mix would be about half Venison & half Pork, from just about any of the mixes.

Bear


----------



## rico13gt (Mar 26, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> High Mountain has a pretty good Venison Bacon. I found it a little bland, and have since made my own "Bear Loaf", but most people love the High Mountain mix.
> You should know that the mix would be about half Venison & half Pork, from just about any of the mixes.
> 
> 
> Bear


Yep. I know on the mix. Not completely new to venison processing just for bacon.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Mar 26, 2013)

rico13gt said:


> I have roughly 25lbs of venison left and I want to make some bacon out of it. I want an all included kit for the first time I try to make it and I'm curious of what is all out there. I found that cabelas has a kit and then I found one at PS Seasonings and Spices. Has anyone tried either of these and what are your opinions? If not have you tried others that I should look at? I want a kit that has seasoning, cure and directions.
> Thanks for the help.


Haven't tried either of those ones, but have tried the mix from Curley Sausage Kitchen.  Been using it for a couple of years with good results.


----------



## rico13gt (Mar 26, 2013)

Tatonka3A2 said:


> Haven't tried either of those ones, but have tried the mix from Curley Sausage Kitchen.  Been using it for a couple of years with good results.


Does that come with instructions on how to smoke? Length and temp and all the good stuff?


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Mar 28, 2013)

rico13gt said:


> Does that come with instructions on how to smoke? Length and temp and all the good stuff?


Yes, and it is on their website too. http://curleyssausagekitchen.com/Recipes.html


----------

